# Am new here



## Nana Quarmi (7 mo ago)

Hi


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Nana Quarmi said:


> Hi


Hi! Welcome to TAM!


----------



## Nana Quarmi (7 mo ago)

Thanks


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Nana Quarmi said:


> Thanks


You're welcome. What brings you to TAM? Anything you want to talk about?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome on board.


----------

